# '87 Pulsar NX SE - Broken Rear Sway Bar



## MI-sportbak (Feb 13, 2011)

Last winter, the road salt in Michigan was finally too much for the rear sway bar in my 1987 Pulsar NX SE, and it broke right where the threads go through the lower control arm. I've been driving it like that since then, which is probably not advisable since the sway bar is a structural part of the rear suspension on that car.

My question: does anyone know of a parts car that I could coax some parts off of? The problem is, this part is unique to the SE's (it's a larger diameter), and there just aren't that many left in the US... I've been looking for a year on ebay and craigslist nationwide, but no luck... I thought that this group would be a better bet than trying to my request in the classifieds section.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Your best bet is to hit up someone on the EXA forums in Australia. The KN13 chassis is absurdly popular "Down Under", and as the EXA and the North American Pulsar NX SE are basically the same car, they might have some laying around worth selling. Otherwise, get one off a B12 or Pulsar NX (along with the bushings), and downgrade. A less thick swaybar is better than none at all.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Just as stated before you could go look into a Sentra rear swaybar. Just buy the bar, and bushings from the rear of a Sentra and replace what you have now. It is a slight downgrade, but you really do not want to be driving it around broken. and if you come across a NX SE later you can allways just re-upgrade back to the original equipment.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

The Pulsar SE rear bar that I put into my 90 Sentra did the same thing right after I installed the lowering coils, after removing the bar and installing the stock bar I took a good look at the SE bar and from the rust that was on the end of the bar it appears that it was broke for a while than finally snapped. I didn't even notice any difference when driving other than it banging around as I drove over speed bumps. I found a Pulsar SE at the local junkyard 2 weeks ago and considered pulling the bar but after looking at the twenty or so people waiting to pay for their parts I said the heck with it.

pics below:


----------

